# Autocomplete



## Martin123 (26 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche depuis qq temps déjà une appli iphone qui permet en tapant 2 ou 3 lettres ou chiffres d'afficher une liste de noms ou de N° de téléphone permettant d'appeler une personne rien qu'en sélectionnant la ligne. Un peu comme un autocomplete comme en trouve maintenant sur beaucoup de sites pour divers saisies.

Qui aurait une piste à me suggérer ?
Appli payante ou gratuite 

Cdlt


----------

